# ESP Stephen Carpenter 7 SC607B



## zimbloth (Feb 14, 2007)

I've had this guitar for about 2 months now, I felt I'd let my initial euphoria subside and then post a more level-headed review later, so here I am. I am motivated to write about this guitar, mainly because of how _surprisingly_ excellent it is. I feel the need to get the word out. When I ordered my Rico Jr, I knew it would be world-class, I had dealt with Bernie Rico before and I liked his work. So it was like "wow this is amazing, but... well no shit". But with this ESP/LTD guitar, I really bought this as an experiment and it has been one of the most satisfying experiences I've had with guitars because it flat out is incredible.

*Features: *Neck-thru maple with maple wings. Arch top. 27" scale. 24 frets on a dark rosewood board. White binding on the neck & headstock. Tone Pros bridge. EMG 81-7 pickups. 1 Vol 1 Tone 3 way PU selector. 

*Playability:* This is really where this guitar stands out. I was expecting a rather girthy neck like a Schecter Blackjack I had owned, I could not have been more wrong. The profile is _extremely_ flat. It's wider than an old Ibanez, but the neck contour is very flat. It's a lot flatter than the Jackson COW or Carvin DC747 for example. Also this guitar balances better than any guitar I've ever owned, other than the Parker Fly. Standing up or sitting. Standing it lays completely even and does not dive or move at all. It's also rather light-weight. This guitar is just incredibly comfortable to play for long periods of time. The fretwork is flawless, no dead spots, the action is insanely low yet no buzzing. ESP USA does a great job setting these up.
*
Sound: *Well, it has EMG 81-7s. As most of you may know, I'm not an EMG fan. These don't sound too bad though. They have a lot more bass and low mids than I thought. I'm starting to theorize that the 81-7 and 81 are not identical. It seems like the 81-7 has something special going on for the low B string, it sounds different than when I had 81 equipped 6'ers tuned down to B. There is plenty of attack, sustain, clarity, etc. It's not my favorite tone in the world, but it actually sounds really good through certain amps. With the ENGL & VHT? Sounds excellent. Through the Mesa? Not so much, the 707 sounds much better with the Mesa than this. I like the way this guitar sounds, but I still may swap out the EMGs for Duncans or DiMarzios sometime soon anyways.

*Value: *Well, I paid the new price for this. I expected to return it after a week or 2 regardless of whether I liked it, but I loved it -so- much that I just couldn't do it. I actually enjoy playing it more than all my other guitars, eventhough I know the other ones are "better". At $899 I can't say this is a great value, but it really does play and feel like world-class instrument. I like this guitar so much, I intend on aquiring a companion for it, the one Shannon had with the burst finish.

*Summary:* Basically this is just a phenominal guitar that really impresses me every time a pick it up. I am not a big korean guitar fan but this is the nicest example of one I have ever encountered. I also really enjoy the 27" scale. I can use my set of 10's tuned to A and it keeps it plenty tight. It doesn't hinder playing leads higher up on the neck either really, although obviously 25.5 is easier. 

I love this guitar!  The only things I'd change would be a blank ebony board and sperzels like the MIJ Carpenters. I feel for $899 they could include those. Otherwise no complaints. Feel free to insert jokes about how I'll sell it yada yada, but this isn't going ANYWHERE  

*FINAL SCORE: 4.5 out of 5.0 Cousin Larry's*



















Pics:


----------



## Leon (Feb 14, 2007)

nice review 

that one Shannon used to have was definitely hot! though, i do prefer the block style inlays on your Carvin (of the three you have there...).


----------



## darren (Feb 14, 2007)

Can you resize the photos so i can read your review without having to scroll horizontally?



zimbloth said:


> Feel free to insert jokes about how I'll sell it yada yada, but this isn't going ANYWHERE


Famous last words. 

I noticed that for 2007, they all have mahogany bodies now. And the SC-607B is now only available in black, and they dropped the sunburst SC-607. 

It's too bad they didn't offer the SC-607B in the sunburst finish. I loved the look of Shannon's.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 14, 2007)

Hah sorry my resolution is 1600x1200. There.


----------



## Mr. S (Feb 14, 2007)

you'll sell it, mark my words 

but i have to agree with you they are amazing guitars and the neck is alot thinner than i expected, my only gripe was the positioning of the controls bet heck how long does it take to ajust to a thing as minor as that. awesome review man


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 14, 2007)

Mr. S said:


> you'll sell it, mark my words
> 
> but i have to agree with you they are amazing guitars and the neck is alot thinner than i expected, my only gripe was the positioning of the controls bet heck how long does it take to ajust to a thing as minor as that. awesome review man



I don't see why I'd sell it. I've tried everything out there and this is oh so right for me. The only reason I'd sell it would be if I found the ESP MIJ version for cheap - because I love ebony boards.


----------



## Mr. S (Feb 14, 2007)

yeah i wouldnt blame you for keeping it they're that nice, a keeper if you will , i found the Baritone version sounded alot nicer than the standard one too, had a larger sound, but i guess thats the whole baritone thing


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 14, 2007)

Well when I get the SC607 25.5 model I will be putting in different pickups anyways, so I'll get it sounding right in a jiffy  I do agree though, I'm fine with 25.5 scales but the 27" does add a cool flavor to the sound.


----------



## Donnie (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice. I really need to have a go at one of these someday. I played Shannon's and the neck seemed a little thick for my tastes but I'm sure it's something I could get use to.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 14, 2007)

Donnie said:


> Nice. I really need to have a go at one of these someday. I played Shannon's and the neck seemed a little thick for my tastes but I'm sure it's something I could get use to.



It's thicker than the JP7 or Ibanez, but really not a whole lot. I'm playing it now and it's very close, it's defintely wider but the contour is almost compltely flat on mine.


----------



## jtm45 (Feb 14, 2007)

Cool review man 
That's a real nice guitar. I want one badly but the 27" scale worries me a bit (short fingers!),but the regular scale one doesn't have the cool reverse headstock!!!?! Dilemma time 
They're also around £800 at least over here (approx $1600!!!!).Nasty!

Beautiful collection man!!!
That BRJ V is a stunner (nice colour choice ) and that Carvin is gorgeous too.
You've got it so much better in the U.S. as far as guitar prices go.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 14, 2007)

jtm45 said:


> Cool review man
> That's a real nice guitar. I want one badly but the 27" scale worries me a bit (short fingers!),but the regular scale one doesn't have the cool reverse headstock!!!?!



I have small hands and I had no issues with the 27" scale on the KXK. I wouldn't let it worry you - I didn't like it sonically, but playing-wise, it was pretty easy to adjust to.


----------



## kmanick (Feb 14, 2007)

cool, thanks for the review.
if these came with a floyd I'd be very interested, I love the one Devin Townsend plays


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 14, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> I have small hands and I had no issues with the 27" scale on the KXK. I wouldn't let it worry you - I didn't like it sonically, but playing-wise, it was pretty easy to adjust to.



Yeah so do I, no worries on the 27" scale folks.


----------



## jtm45 (Feb 14, 2007)

That's good to know 

I might try and get one from the U.S. if i can find an affordable (and reliable)way of shipping it.
It works out at more or less half the price i'd pay for one here.

I like the regular 607 in the natural mahogany finish too,but again,there's no reverse headstock.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 14, 2007)

I could trade you mine for your LACS Dino  But yeah it's a great guitar, you'd really like it. I'm an Ibanez guy at heart when it comes to feel, and I'm right at home w/ the ESP.


----------



## jtm45 (Feb 14, 2007)

Definitely gotta' try and get my hands on one.
The ESP models are real nice but i just can't see that they'd be worth the huge amount extra they charge for them.
It looks like you get a hell of a lot of guitar for your money with the LTD SC's.

You don't see them on ebay very often though unfortunately.People must hang on to them.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 15, 2007)

Good review Nick. I got to play the mahogany SC607B and maple SC607 before Christmas and the SC607 is waaay to bright for my tastes. The SC607B is definitely a guitar I want, in the natural mahogany finish.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 15, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> Good review Nick. I got to play the mahogany SC607B and maple SC607 before Christmas and the SC607 is waaay to bright for my tastes. The SC607B is definitely a guitar I want, in the natural mahogany finish.



Thanks. Yeah mine is maple, I don't it's think really that bright at all, seems more balanced to me, but then again a VHT + Oversized Mesa cab = plenty of warmth. That being said I too would like to acquire the mahogany model sometime too. The natural mahogany finish is no longer available on the SC607B though, for 2007 it replaced the sunburst finish on the SC607 25.5 model.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeah, it's a shame but there's still some floating about I'm sure.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 15, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> Yeah, it's a shame but there's still some floating about I'm sure.



I wonder when the SC607 25.5 model w/ the mahogany finish comes out. *waits for Anime boy to chime in*


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 15, 2007)

5, 4, 3...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 15, 2007)

the mod on the ESP forum said we should expect the new models by march-april time-frame...some of the new models have already been at dealers for a while now.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 15, 2007)

Nice, thanks for the timely reply. My SC607 should arrive tomorrow  I'm thinking maybe I should have waited for the mahogany ones to come out though.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 15, 2007)

Can't you return it and get a mohogany one when they come out?


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 15, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> Can't you return it and get a mohogany one when they come out?



Yes I suppose I could do that, I already thought about it. I just fear I may grow an attachment to the SC607 that I'll already have


----------



## Hellbound (Feb 15, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> Can't you return it and get a mohogany one when they come out?





um are you talking about returning a guitar to ESP if your not satisfied? FORGET IT!! It's not going to happen I begged and begged and they told me there was nothing they could do. Things may have changed since then but I seriously doubt it. Make sure your getting a guitar that you are at least 75% sure you are going to like.....because I ordered my stef B7 zero % sure whether I would like it or not....that's a very shitty feeling getting all excited about a new ax(had to wait 3 months for it BTW) to come in only to be like shit this thing just does not do it for me....will they take it back?lol



but then again this was an ESP not an LTD they may make exceptions for that.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 15, 2007)

Dude , most online retailers have a 30 to 45 day no questions asked return policy. It has nothing to do with ESP bro. I got my SC607 from SamAsh.com, not DerkaDerkistan. They'll honor it. You couldn't return yours because you special ordered it.


----------



## Hellbound (Feb 15, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Dude lol... most online retailers have a 30 to 45 day no questions asked return policy. It has nothing to do with ESP bro. I got my SC607 from SamAsh.com, not DerkaDerkistan. They'll honor it.



well now I'm super fucking pissed I bought mine from a music store and they said there was nothing they can do......I sware I'm never walking into a music store to buy shit ever again those fucking cocksuckers......from here on out it's online deals.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 15, 2007)

Hellbound said:


> well now I'm super fucking pissed I bought mine from a music store and they said there was nothing they can do......I sware I'm never walking into a music store to buy shit ever again those fucking cocksuckers.



You couldn't return yours because you special ordered it, man. No offense but it probably wasn't wise to drop $2700 on a guitar if you didn't know you'd like it and had no way to return it. Even places like Drum City Guitar Land who sold those offer a 48 hour approval period.


----------



## Hellbound (Feb 15, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> You couldn't return yours because you special ordered it, man. No offense but it probably wasn't wise to drop $2700 on a guitar if you didn't know you'd like it and had no way to return it. Even places like Drum City Guitar Land who sold those offer a 48 hour approval period.





Well okay I'll just say it.....I'm an idiot!!!!! Lust took over me in a big way and I did not know much about guitars and it was just so damn sexy looking. That's out the way now, but at least it's going to someone who I'm pretty positive is going to like it alot more than I have


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 15, 2007)

Live and learn bro


----------



## nikt (Feb 15, 2007)

Hellbound said:


> ....but at least it's going to someone who I'm pretty positive is going to like it alot more than I have


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 16, 2007)

It's companion showed up today. It has a somewhat different vibe to it. I am going to be taking the pickups in this out and putting in Duncans or DiMarzios. Any recommendations for an all-maple guitar would be welcome


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 16, 2007)

INVADERS!!!


and some black hardware \m/


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 16, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> INVADERS!!!
> 
> 
> and some black hardware \m/



Yeah I _love_ the Invader in my Rico, but I wonder if the maple might be too middy for it. Then again its neck-thru so its mostly maple anyways. Black hardware is a good idea too.I like the chrome on my black one but not as much on this. Good call


----------



## noodles (Feb 16, 2007)

Pick up a Custom-7, yank the magnet, and drop in a alnico 5.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 24, 2007)

I returned the sunburst SC607. I want to get the mahogany version that comes out in april instead. Keeping the SC607B though.


----------



## sakeido (Feb 24, 2007)

Man ESP really is making me want a SC607 now... especially if it is mahogany... now I just need an ebony fretboard on that damn guitar and I will ditch my COWs finally and get one of those. 
Where did you hear about this wood change thing? Are you sure it is happening?


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 25, 2007)

sakeido said:


> Man ESP really is making me want a SC607 now... especially if it is mahogany... now I just need an ebony fretboard on that damn guitar and I will ditch my COWs finally and get one of those.
> Where did you hear about this wood change thing? Are you sure it is happening?



Yeah just look at the ESP website or SamAsh.com or anywhere.


----------



## Michael (Feb 25, 2007)

That sounds like a damn nice guitar. I'd love to try it one day.


----------



## sakeido (Feb 25, 2007)

ehh there is enough here I will make a new post.


----------



## ElRay (Jul 18, 2007)

How does the mid-pick-up compare to a more typical neck-pick-up?

Ray


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 19, 2007)

It's not nearly as warm or juicy. It's cool for clean or for some weird split sounds. If you're looking for creamy leads, its okay but its not as nice as in the neck.


----------



## wops (Jul 31, 2007)

Mhh, 4,5/5 might be a bit over the top for this guitar, methinks, so here´s an alternative review (LTD SC607b, black version). (plz excuse my English)

Features are described above

Playability: I´d give it a 4/5, the neck-through construction makes it really easy to go onto the highest frets. Some people might complain the neck is too thick, but I´m a dedicated Jackson player, so I´m used to thicker necks.
The Baritone scale ain´t a problem for soloing on the higher frets (in fact I have big fingers and hands, so it´s even easier for me), on the lower frets you better do some stretching practise  Rhytm playing will work out fine, nothing special. The knobs are well placed, so there won´t be any non-wanted turn-offs of the volume or sth like that 


Sound: This guitar originally comes with EMGs, though mine (I bought it used) had a SD Invader in the neck position. The sound was totally muddy and untransparent, so I put the invader into neck position and inserted a SD JB into the bridge. Sound now is pretty rich, a bit bassy, but also with enough mids and treble to cut through the mix. Palm muting on the low B doesn´t sound too good though, as it´s pretty undefined. Acoustic sound is allright, pretty clear and full, but hence the SD ;-)
Since I dunno how it would sound with the EMGs, I give a neutral 3/5 here.


Features: 2/5
Ok, here´s the first letdown. The bridge that comes with it is a shabby die-cast piece of shit that makes the guitar sound cheap right away. This light Metal has very negative effects on the sustain and overall sound, also two (!) of the tiny screws instantly broke when I set up the octaves. So got a replacement bridge made of heavier stainless steel, way better now.
Also, the radius of the original bridge does NOT AT ALL fit to the fretboard radius. The result is that the middle strings create uncredible buzz when you try to keep the strings as close as possible to the fretboard. Definetely no good job done here. As said, replacement bridge is absolutely necessary (though hard to find).

I also had to replace the volume pot, cause it scratched and I like linear volume raising way more.

The paint job is simple, but I don´t need any extravagant colours on my guitar, so I don´t care. The finish ain´t the best I´ve seen, has scratched from my fingernail (!) already after playing the thing a year or so (jupp, my finger rests below the pickup when I´m soloing). Considering my Jacksons doesn´t have that at all, I´d say that the gloss paint simply ain´t the best quality (same with my LTD M-207, there it´s much worse, the whole area beneath the pickups has lost it´s gloss after about 1,5 years, and heck, I really take care of my guitars normally)


Reliability: 3/5
Doesn´t stay in tune for even a day (especially the B-string). I haven´t brought it onto the road yet, so I can´t really comment on reliability. What I can say is that the bridge ain´t too reliable, as mentioned above  And that some Jumbofrets would help a lot (I´m pretty sure I´ll have to refret this thing in -3 years)


Overall: 3/5
I mainly bought this guitar, cuz it was the only 7-string Baritone available here. Now if I ever find a 7-string Baritone from a different company here (exept the crappy lo-price SChecters), this one goes for sale. It´s OK for what it is, but it could be improved a lot (like with a Floyd


----------



## soldierkahn (Oct 5, 2007)

"* Sound: *Well, it has EMG 81-7s. As most of you may know, I'm not an EMG fan. These don't sound too bad though. They have a lot more bass and low mids than I thought. I'm starting to theorize that the 81-7 and 81 are not identical. It seems like the 81-7 has something special going on for the low B string, it sounds different than when I had 81 equipped 6'ers tuned down to B. There is plenty of attack, sustain, clarity, etc. It's not my favorite tone in the world, but it actually sounds really good through certain amps. With the ENGL & VHT? Sounds excellent. Through the Mesa? Not so much, the 707 sounds much better with the Mesa than this. I like the way this guitar sounds, but I still may swap out the EMGs for Duncans or DiMarzios sometime soon anyways."




You are correct when it comes to the 81-7, it does have something special going on. It has a lot more bass and low mids than the regular 81. For srying out loud, i have it in the NECK of my 1077 and it gives me better cleans than the 707 and the 60-7, not to mention the output matches PERFECTLY with the 707 in the bridge. Rock on, im actually thinkin of grabbing one of these in the future now.


----------



## opprobrium_9 (Jan 28, 2008)

Go for Bareknuckle pickups! Get the Warpigs man! Thundering brutality and clarity all in one package!


----------



## darren (Jan 28, 2008)

Noob alert! Prepare for a deluge of old threads getting bumped!


----------



## Demolishor (Jan 28, 2008)

fucking sweet guitars bro


----------

